# Bi colour girl 13 weeks



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

This is my seal point bi colour girl (Mazpahs Amazing Grace) 
litter sister to the red point boys ,
she is going to live in Germany in a few weeks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is so beautiful.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's a little sweetie May :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

:thumbup: sooo cute


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, shes truely beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Gorgeous <3 <3 (((hugs)))


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

awwww bless that look in the picture is so cute like what are you doing??


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a "I'm very cute but I'm going to cause mayhem..." sort of look


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh isnt she pretty, i love her colouring.:001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1:_


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you for your lovely comments about Grace


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

may said:


> This is my seal point bi colour girl (Mazpahs Amazing Grace)
> litter sister to the red point boys ,
> she is going to live in Germany in a few weeks


she is so pretty, could I be really nosy and ask how the move to Germany will be done? I know the Defra rules for pet travel are changing in January,on the old pet passport rules its all rather complex isn't it?

Izzie


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Grace will go to Germany on the 23rd Nov under pet passport rules 
she will travel with her new mum in the cabin
she had to have a Rabies inoculation, chipped, and tape wormed,
she also needed a 4 generation export pedigree and that was it easy :thumbup:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

may said:


> Grace will go to Germany on the 23rd Nov under pet passport rules
> she will travel with her new mum in the cabin
> she had to have a Rabies inoculation, chipped, and tape wormed,
> she also needed a 4 generation export pedigree and that was it easy :thumbup:


Hi,
Thanks for that, I hope it goes well for her. Will she be shown, I will have to look out for her at Swiss shows.

Izzie


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

What a beauty :thumbup::001_wub:


----------

